# Huawei P30 vs Pixel 3 vs Samsung S10  - which would you go for?



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

I want to buy a new phone and I want one that isn't too massive but has a great camera. But each choice has compromises.

Here's my final three options and their pluses and minuses:

Samsung S10

Fabulous screen
Wireless charging
Great cameras
Average battery life
Waterproof

Huawei P30

Incredible cameras
Above average battery life
Only dust/drop proof
No wireless charger

Pixel 3

King of the cameras
Wireless charging
Immediate updates
Ugly notch
No fucking earphone jack

I'm thinking that brilliant camera and good battery life are the most important so I'm leaning towards the Huawei P30. But just for the hell of it, which of the three above would you choose?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 10, 2019)

Id lean away from the Samsung as although it was a beautiful phone with an amazing screen it had a few things that pissed me off. 

They aren't actually as waterproof as they claim according to people I know who have killed them. Fair enough don't get them wet. What really pissed me of was left in a slightly damp pocket the dam thing wouldn't charge for about 12 hours as it detected water in the port. Except everything was bone dry. Many hours ago.

Battery life was indeed average. 

That beautiful edge screen cracked very easily along the edge, despite being in a case. 

The camera was fucking great though. Didn't find wireless charging anywhere near as good as I thought it would be and I fact stopped using it after a few weeks.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 10, 2019)

If you can afford Samsung, do it. They make excellent phones.

Google hardware is still consistently overrated IMO and I don't really trust them to remain in the consumer hardware business forever.

Huawei's bastard versions of Android continue to cause me trouble and therefore I deem them unfit for the big time as yet.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 10, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Id lean away from the Samsung as although it was a beautiful phone with an amazing screen it had a few things that pissed me off.
> 
> They aren't actually as waterproof as they claim according to people I know who have killed them. Fair enough don't get them wet. What really pissed me of was left in a slightly damp pocket the dam thing wouldn't charge for about 12 hours as it detected water in the port. Except everything was bone dry. Many hours ago.
> 
> ...



Depend how you 'phone' though, innit?  Sat in an office most of the day with a wander about once an hour, a wireless charger on your desk is great.
Summat colleagues w/S10's have found is that the cable charger sometimes interferes wit the official samsung case (those ones that let you use the screen without opening the case).

Edge screens _are_ more prone to cracking it seems - user dependent though - my S7edge has been fine for  years - colleagues w/S8's, 9's and 10's have cracked theirs, edge or not

digitalcameraworld.com are always doing comparison articles on phone cameras editor 
Can't believe you're even considering a phone without a jack, though

I thought Huawei were evil, no?
Huawei: The world's most controversial company - BBC News
and BBC iPlayer - Panorama - Can We Trust Huawei?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

Pixel or high end Xiaomi (not on your list)


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 10, 2019)

I have cack-handedly dropped my current S7 in the bath/tea multiple times, and ordinarily that would mean new phone time, so I'm a big fan of waterproof. 

Its charging socket got borked somehow and now wired charging doesn't work, so likewise, I'm grateful for a wireless charging option. 

Average battery life doesn't bother me - if I'm going to be away from a power point for several days, I'll just bring a beastly power pack. 

So S10 it is, unless I couldn't justify the price, in which case I'd consider a Chinese challenger brand.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah, wireless charging will bail you out if and when the USB port dies. This was the most likely thing to fail IME but I don't know yet if USB-C changes that at all.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 10, 2019)

These 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Totally recommend


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 10, 2019)

I'd possibly still go for the P30 pro, but I have been a bit annoyed with the way the last android update had messed about with my P20 pro. I do still love it though. 

If the price difference between the P30 and S10 is still noticeable then I'd go for the P30 on that alone.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 10, 2019)

Don't like Samsung so wouldn't buy an S10. I've got a Pixel 3 XL and it is ace. I've also hidden the notch with an app called Nacho Nocho. Not played with a P30 but aren't Huawei going to steal our children or something?


----------



## MBV (Apr 10, 2019)

Wait for Pixel 4 (or 3a)?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 10, 2019)

P30 Pro or P30?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Can't believe you're even considering a phone without a jack, though


It's only the allure of the Pixel's chuffing amazing camera and having instant updates. 


Throbbing Angel said:


> I thought Huawei were evil, no?
> Huawei: The world's most controversial company - BBC News
> and BBC iPlayer - Panorama - Can We Trust Huawei?


They make bloody fantastic phones and I've still yet to see any proof that consumers should be concerned about their phones leaking data.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Pixel or high end Xiaomi (not on your list)


Which high end Xiaomi? I don't fancy the Mi8(no headphone and a beastly notch)...


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

dfm said:


> Wait for Pixel 4 (or 3a)?


They'll both be too pricey. The P30 Pro is bloody great but it's too big, too pricey and no headphone jack.


----------



## MBV (Apr 11, 2019)

Get a Pixel 3 then with a pair of One Plus USB C ear buds


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

dfm said:


> Get a Pixel 3 then with a pair of One Plus USB C ear buds


I'm really put off by the lack of an earphone socket. When I'm on tour I'm often listening to music and charging the phone at the same time and I don't want to rely on crappy adapters or having to keep charging wireless buds. That said, if I saw a Pixel 3 for £400 I'd be more tempted.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

Quite a price drop. mind 

Google Pixel 3 Smartphone, Android, 5.5", 4G LTE, SIM Free, 64GB at John Lewis & Partners


----------



## souljacker (Apr 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm really put off by the lack of an earphone socket. When I'm on tour I'm often listening to music and charging the phone at the same time and I don't want to rely on crappy adapters or having to keep charging wireless buds. That said, if I saw a Pixel 3 for £400 I'd be more tempted.



With fast charging and the excellent battery life, this thankfully hasn't cropped up for me yet. But I have some bluetooth headphones as back up just in case. The headphones you get with the phone are really nice too.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

souljacker said:


> With fast charging and the excellent battery life, this thankfully hasn't cropped up for me yet. But I have some bluetooth headphones as back up just in case. The headphones you get with the phone are really nice too.


But from what I've read the Pixel's battery life is a fair way behind the p30....


----------



## MBV (Apr 11, 2019)

Was just about to post the JL link. Just get it and then it's done and you can get snapping.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## souljacker (Apr 11, 2019)

editor said:


> But from what I've read the Pixel's battery life is a fair way behind the p30....



I'm getting two days out of it with reasonably heavy use, which I haven't had out of a phone in years.


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 11, 2019)

Wire charging is impossible on this S7, ahh the countless time I've wasted trying to charge the damn things late at night. It's deffinately a big plus point for me!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

r0bb0 said:


> Wire charging is impossible on this S7, ahh the countless time I've wasted trying to charge the damn things late at night. It's deffinately a big plus point for me!


Have to say that my S7 still charges ok via wire and wireless. Have you tried taking it into a Samsung store? They were brilliant when I went.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm on my 4th Huawei. I wouldn't have any other phone and the cameras are always great. I've no idea about technical stuff, I just get really good photos.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I'm on my 4th Huawei. I wouldn't have any other phone and the cameras are always great. I've no idea about technical stuff, I just get really good photos.


That's what's driving this upgrade for me. My S7 takes good enough pics in daytimes but rubbish ones at night/in clubs/gigs etc.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 11, 2019)

editor said:


> That's what's driving this upgrade for me. My S7 takes good enough pics in daytimes but rubbish ones at night/in clubs/gigs etc.



I'm in a similar situation. My Nokia 8 does absolutely everything I need, except I just want better photos. 

I'm actually wondering if a P20 may be a sound buy in a little bit when the 30 has been out a while.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 11, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'm in a similar situation. My Nokia 8 does absolutely everything I need, except I just want better photos.
> 
> I'm actually wondering if a P20 may be a sound buy in a little bit when the 30 has been out a while.



I really love my P20 pro and the camera is great. I'd recommend getting Nova launcher when you do get it, but it's not esstiential. I don't think you'd regret it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 11, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> I really love my P20 pro and the camera is great. I'd recommend getting Nova launcher when you do get it, but it's not esstiential. I don't think you'd regret it.



Yeah, used Nova launcher for years on various android phones.  It's a hard shout right now but I'll see what prices do after the 30 has been out a bit.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 11, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yeah, used Nova launcher for years on various android phones.  It's a hard shout right now but I'll see what prices do after the 30 has been out a bit.



The only issue I've had is since the last android update it's been unresponsive at times. Apparently though a hard reboot resolves this which I guess won't be a problem if you're starting from scratch though.

Agree though it's a tough choice as I'd like to ride this contract on a low pay as you go before having to upgrade. Hoping to get a 3-4 years out of it.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2019)

So I'm still mulling. The lack of expandable storage on the Pixel is a big concern and that might just knock it out of the running, although that price remains tempting....

On my S7, I've got 60GB of data on my card and the phone's paltry 32GB storage is almost full so I'd be out of space on the Pixel already 


Compare Google Pixel 3 vs Samsung Galaxy S10 vs Huawei P30 vs Samsung Galaxy S7 - Google Pixel 3 vs Samsung Galaxy S10 vs Huawei P30 vs Samsung Galaxy S7 Comparison by Price, Specifications, Reviews & Features | Gadgets Now


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 13, 2019)

I loved my new S3 for about a month before realising it wasn't 4g comparable. I don't  want to upgrade the Sammy till there 5g compatible.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 13, 2019)

The P30 (Pro) camera doesn't actually seem very good in normal daylight conditions.

Huawei P30 Pro loses to Galaxy S10+ and iPhone XS in our daytime blind camera comparison


----------



## MBV (Apr 13, 2019)

May Kasahara said:


> rief





editor said:


> So I'm still mulling. The lack of expandable storage on the Pixel is a big concern and that might just knock it out of the running, although that price remains tempting....
> 
> On my S7, I've got 60GB of data on my card and the phone's paltry 32GB storage is almost full so I'd be out of space on the Pixel already
> 
> ...



What is the data Ed? Music?


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2019)

dfm said:


> What is the data Ed? Music?


Mainly music and photos.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 13, 2019)

That's what streaming and the cloud is for.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2019)

mauvais said:


> That's what streaming and the cloud is for.


Not so good on an airplane. Or a train with no connection.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Not so good on an airplane. Or a train with no connection.


This only applies to music - but it's usually fairly rare, planned, and therefore you can just download an album or playlist or whatever from Spotify or the like in advance. I used to fuss about storage which is why I have a 250GB iPod Classic somewhere, but now I just don't bother and stream stuff, with only a couple of albums on the phone.

Proper photos get taken with an SLR and everything on the phone gets managed & sync'd by Google Photos.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Mainly music and photos.


I'd be interested to know how many people still operate like this, and how many have moved to cloud based.

I don't think I personally know anyone who keeps mp3s on their device any more.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2019)

mauvais said:


> This only applies to music - but it's usually fairly rare, planned, and therefore you can just download an album or playlist or whatever from Spotify or the like in advance. I used to fuss about storage which is why I have a 250GB iPod Classic somewhere, but now I just don't bother and stream stuff, with only a couple of albums on the phone.
> 
> Proper photos get taken with an SLR and everything on the phone gets managed & sync'd by Google Photos.


Thing is, Google Photos takes up a shitload of space on my phone because I have such a huge library. Amazon also backs up my photos too and that's even more space gone.



joustmaster said:


> I'd be interested to know how many people still operate like this, and how many have moved to cloud based.
> 
> I don't think I personally know anyone who keeps mp3s on their device any more.


Well I do! Quite a lot of the stuff I listen to isn't on Spotify and I also need to carry out band mixes etc


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Thing is, Google Photos takes up a shitload of space on my phone because I have such a huge library. Amazon also backs up my photos too and that's even more space gone.
> 
> Well I do! Quite a lot of the stuff I listen to isn't on Spotify and I also need to carry out band mixes etc


Fair enough.

You can upload your stuff to Google Music, so it appears alongside everything else. I think I've probably uploaded 20 albums, that I've not found there. It seems to have every else - surprisingly, including obscure backstreet workingman's club bands from Leeds that I'm a fan of.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2019)

I've just bagged a P30 for £550 via Amazon in Spain via a special deal here 
https://www.amazon.es/dp/B07Q1YLRBS

If I manage to sell my S7 for £150, then I'll be well chuffed at 'only' having to pay £400.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

So I got the P30. Just took one snap late last night to test the camera and am suitably blown away


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 17, 2019)

editor said:


> So I got the P30. Just took one snap late last night to test the camera and am suitably blown away
> 
> View attachment 168071



Bloody hell. I now have serious camera envy.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Bloody hell. I now have serious camera envy.


It's better than my Ricoh GR at night. Here's the other pic I took. I imagine if I started delving into the options I could tweak it even more.




*the blurry bit at the top left is my finger!


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

Bloody hell. This is the wide angle and zoom photos of the same scene.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2019)

I've started a seperate thread about the P30 camera because it is absolutely blowing me away!

The incredible low light abilities of the Huawei P30 /P30 Pro


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 2, 2019)

Well just as I thought I was done with contract phones I'm getting tempted if I can twist EEs arm to give me the deal I'd get of mobiles.co.uk as a new customer. O2 have similar, so there's some bargaining power.

£819 over two years for the phone with 20gb of data a month. Assuming the price £699 list price, I'd really struggle to get a SIM only contract for anywhere near that data for a fiver a month.


----------



## ChrisC (May 3, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> I'd be interested to know how many people still operate like this, and how many have moved to cloud based.
> 
> I don't think I personally know anyone who keeps mp3s on their device any more.



I still do. I got 60GB of Audiobooks on my microSD. Which is a God send when I don't have reception. Maybe I'm just old fashioned.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 3, 2019)

We just old ChrisC , just old


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 4, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Well just as I thought I was done with contract phones I'm getting tempted if I can twist EEs arm to give me the deal I'd get of mobiles.co.uk as a new customer. O2 have similar, so there's some bargaining power.
> 
> £819 over two years for the phone with 20gb of data a month. Assuming the price £699 list price, I'd really struggle to get a SIM only contract for anywhere near that data for a fiver a month.



I used mobiles.co.uk when I got my s7 nearly 2 years ago - no problems at all.
I'm thinking of going for one of their 'weekend price drop' bank holiday deals which, among others, includes the P30 and Pixel 3, both on Vodafone, both £26pm, both 5gb/unlimited/unlimited - I suspect EE won't match that if I call them as mobiles.co.uk deals are always lots cheaper


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I used mobiles.co.uk when I got my s7 nearly 2 years ago - no problems at all.
> I'm thinking of going for one of their 'weekend price drop' bank holiday deals which, among others, includes the P30 and Pixel 3, both on Vodafone, both £26pm, both 5gb/unlimited/unlimited - I suspect EE won't match that if I call them as mobiles.co.uk deals are always lots cheaper



Thanks. Did use them some years ago and seem to remember getting an unlocked phone as a bonus. If they have more stock phones then assume you get the duel SIM model as well. Apparently Manx telecom do a PAYG that's works on all networks that would be good for emergency calls. 

Fustratingly my research shows that although O2 are way better in the hills then they used to be, they still have a signal blackspot in place I stay a lot, so switching would be a pain.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 4, 2019)

You don't need a 2nd sim for 999 calls if that's what you mean?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> You don't need a 2nd sim for 999 calls if that's what you mean?



Level below that I guess, so more letting people know I may be late etc. Just seems a rather handy thing to be able to make a call, regardless of network.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 4, 2019)

Ah right


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2019)

Ordered. 

Ended up being £50 upfront and another £2 a month, but I worked out I couldn't actually switch to 02 anyway due to signal and I've actually got 30gb of data. Should probably start streaming more stuff or something.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 10, 2019)

Bloody hell. Choosing a flip phone case is a faff as they have gone out of fashion a bit. I want loads of protection, but I don't need the dam thing to be a wallet and all the bulk to there for stopping it breaking. Ideally the flip bit is secured either with a magnet or a clip.

Tech 21 used to do really good ones, but they don't do flip cases anymore.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 10, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> <snip>
> 
> Tech 21 used to do really good ones, but they don't do flip cases anymore.



Bugger- they made great cases


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2019)

It's a bloody good phone, but there is just to much uncertainty over the future and updates so I'm going to return it. Now to decide between the S10 and Pixel 3. I'm sure they are both dam good phones, although leaning towards Samsung at the moment.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's a bloody good phone, but there is just to much uncertainty over the future and updates so I'm going to return it. Now to decide between the S10 and Pixel 3. I'm sure they are both dam good phones, although leaning towards Samsung at the moment.


In your situation, I'd get the Pixel 3a. I'm sticking with the P30 as I think it's highly unlikely I'm going to lose Google services on this model*, and the camera/battery life is just too bloody good. 

* a gamble perhaps but I've not seen any reports suggesting that there will be no support for this model.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2019)

editor said:


> In your situation, I'd get the Pixel 3a. I'm sticking with the P30 as I think it's highly unlikely I'm going to lose Google services on this model*, and the camera/battery life is just too bloody good.
> 
> * a gamble perhaps but I've not seen any reports suggesting that there will be no support for this model.



Yes, the battery life is awesome and I will be miss it. If I wasn't in my 14 day cooling of period I'd shrug as updates aren't the end of the world. I was pretty happy with the camera on the S8 before I lost it, so I'm sure which ever of the the latest handsets will have a great one. I was pretty shocked by how dismal the one on the N8 I replaced it with was. What's swinging it towards Samsung is screen quality, the panel was definitely better on the S8 then the P30, but I'll be doing a fair bit of reading over the next few days.


----------



## souljacker (May 23, 2019)

The Mrs is invoking her 14 day cool off on the P30. I think she is right to do this personally.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yes, the battery life is awesome and I will be miss it. If I wasn't in my 14 day cooling of period I'd shrug as updates aren't the end of the world. I was pretty happy with the camera on the S8 before I lost it, so I'm sure which ever of the the latest handsets will have a great one. I was pretty shocked by how dismal the one on the N8 I replaced it with was. What's swinging it towards Samsung is screen quality, the panel was definitely better on the S8 then the P30, but I'll be doing a fair bit of reading over the next few days.


The P30 has pretty much replaced by Ricoh GR compact camera for night shots. The Samsung is nowhere near as good in low light. The Pixel is pretty much the same as the P30 for low light (i.e. amazing) but then it doesn't have the zoom, the big battery life or the SD card slot...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2019)

editor said:


> The P30 has pretty much replaced by Ricoh GR compact camera for night shots. The Samsung is nowhere near as good in low light. The Pixel is pretty much the same as the P30 for low light (i.e. amazing) but then it doesn't have the zoom, the big battery life or the SD card slot...



You really do take nice night photos. 

For me I think it's less important. The things I use it for most are landscapes and fastish moving things like my puppy. Don't really use a zoom either. However vanilla Android is attractive. I do like the idea of a SD card slot, but realised when I got my P30 I'm unlikely to use more then 128gb. Don't carry round a huge media library anymore. Lots of reading to be done anyway!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2019)

souljacker said:


> The Mrs is invoking her 14 day cool off on the P30. I think she is right to do this personally.



It's a shame as it's a dam good phone, but sadly it makes sense. Hopefully they will get it sorted. I'd get another Huawei device in future if they do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2019)

Thinking about it, as they are all dam good phones it will probably come down to which I can get cheapest on contract.


----------



## cybershot (May 23, 2019)

I used to use this site to find decent contract deals but I haven’t had a phone on contract now for a good 6 years so no idea if it’s still any good?

Billmonitor - Keeping the networks honest


----------



## editor (May 23, 2019)

Still astonished by the camera. It may not look like it, but it's really dark out there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I used to use this site to find decent contract deals but I haven’t had a phone on contract now for a good 6 years so no idea if it’s still any good?
> 
> Billmonitor - Keeping the networks honest



I use mobiles.co.uk as a starting point for haggling, they seem to have the cheapest priced out there. The network sighs when I mention the name. I'm kinda stuck with EE though so it is just a game. I get them close with some effort, but never quite as cheap.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2019)

Decided to keep it. I'd end up paying significantly more a month for a S10 or Pixel 3, so its worth the risk to me. Plus decided I really like the battery life which the S10 doesn't have and the bezel on the Pixel looks ugly.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Decided to keep it. I'd end up paying significantly more a month for a S10 or Pixel 3, so its worth the risk to me. Plus decided I really like the battery life which the S10 doesn't have and the bezel on the Pixel looks ugly.


It was the mix of battery life and awesome-tastic camera that sealed it for me. Huawei has pledged to provide timely security updates (had one today, in fact) and if the latest Android update takes a while that's fine. These days new OS updates rarely provide anything amazing anyway. 

I took this at 2am this morning. It's better than what my Ricoh GR could manage!


----------



## pesh (Jun 7, 2019)

personally i think the P30 nightvision has a tendency to overdo its magic and turn out some really flat and unnatural images, that doesn't look like CHL at 2AM, it looks like a bad day for night shoot. it is a very decent camera but the processing needs to be dialed back a bit.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2019)

pesh said:


> personally i think the P30 nightvision has a tendency to overdo its magic and turn out some really flat and unnatural images, that doesn't look like CHL at 2AM, it looks like a bad day for night shoot. it is a very decent camera but the processing needs to be dialed back a bit.


There's always a manual option -- and metering options - but I love the detail it captures and how the images look. And you could always darken the image in PP.


----------



## pesh (Jun 7, 2019)

i'd rather go for something accurate and atmospheric than bright and flat but each to their own.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2019)

pesh said:


> i'd rather go for something accurate and atmospheric than bright and flat but each to their own.


Good luck getting that off a phone at 2am. My Samsung would just produce a grainy, smudgy mess, as would most other phones. And, as I said, there are full manual controls on the camera so you can experiment to your heart's content.


----------



## pesh (Jun 7, 2019)

yeah, but i imagine your Ricoh would be more than capable of it with a fast lens.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2019)

pesh said:


> yeah, but i imagine your Ricoh would be more than capable of it with a fast lens.


My Ricoh can't capture photos as good as this. I know because I've photographed  the same club in the past with that camera.





Thing is, it's not designed to replace a 'proper' camera, but for a phone the results are incredible. And it already has replaced my GR to a certain extent, and I didn't expect that. It's that good.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2019)

To capture this much detail in low light. is bloody amazing.


----------



## pesh (Jun 8, 2019)

That is a far better pic to the CHL one IMHO


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane 2am. 

 

Prince Albert bar. 


 Fucking love this phone.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 2, 2019)

Had a Pixel (the first one) on a cheap contract and liked it (always had iPhones before that) but borked it on weekend so had to get a new contract. Went for the Pixel 3 XL cos it was fairly cheap which surprised me. Delivered yesterday. Anyway the camera is shit hot but other than that it's the same as the first gen Pixel, also having a Google phone is good for some of the integration with Google stuff but also annoying, every time you go in a shop or caff or anywhere it tries to get you to review it and can't figure out a way to turn it off, these fuckers must know everything there is to know about me


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Had a Pixel (the first one) on a cheap contract and liked it (always had iPhones before that) but borked it on weekend so had to get a new contract. Went for the Pixel 3 XL cos it was fairly cheap which surprised me. Delivered yesterday. Anyway the camera is shit hot but other than that it's the same as the first gen Pixel, also having a Google phone is good for some of the integration with Google stuff but also annoying, every time you go in a shop or caff or anywhere it tries to get you to review it and can't figure out a way to turn it off, these fuckers must know everything there is to know about me


Should have got a P30!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Should have got a P30!



I did look at Huawei but got put off by all the stuff about not having the app store and that


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I did look at Huawei but got put off by all the stuff about not having the app store and that


That's now been reversed.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 2, 2019)

editor said:


> That's now been reversed.


Fucks sake. Ah well the new phone is alright, camera is good


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 2, 2019)

Tbf I'm always a bit underwhelmed when I get a new phone, or a set of speakers for example. It takes a little while for me to really start to appreciate it.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Had a Pixel (the first one) on a cheap contract and liked it (always had iPhones before that) but borked it on weekend so had to get a new contract. Went for the Pixel 3 XL cos it was fairly cheap which surprised me. Delivered yesterday. Anyway the camera is shit hot but other than that it's the same as the first gen Pixel, also having a Google phone is good for some of the integration with Google stuff but also annoying, every time you go in a shop or caff or anywhere it tries to get you to review it and can't figure out a way to turn it off, these fuckers must know everything there is to know about me



Go to Maps > Settings > Notifications > Your Contributions and switch all the options in there off.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 2, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Go to Maps > Settings > Notifications > Your Contributions and switch all the options in there off.


Ace, thank you, over two years those notifications have been pissing me off


----------



## souljacker (Jul 2, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Ace, thank you, over two years those notifications have been pissing me off



No problem. And your phone is better than a p30.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 3, 2019)

Tell you what, the battery life on the 3 is kicking the arse out of the first pixel


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 3, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Tell you what, the battery life on the 3 is kicking the arse out of the first pixel





BristolEcho said:


> Tbf I'm always a bit underwhelmed when I get a new phone, or a set of speakers for example. It takes a little while for me to really start to appreciate it.



There ya go


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2019)

The latest update adds the amazeballs night mode to the front camera of the P30. Which is a whole barrel of win!


----------



## pesh (Aug 27, 2019)

rushes out to buy selfie stick


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2019)

pesh said:


> rushes out to buy selfie stick


Fuck selfie sticks but if you do need to take a snap of the people you're with for whatever reason, at least it won't have the hideous glow of the fake screen 'flash.'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Fuck selfie sticks but if you do need to take a snap of the people you're with for whatever reason, at least it won't have the hideous glow of the fake screen 'flash.'



I'm impressed with your night shots, they have an almost unreal look about them. I'd be interested to see what the front camera achieves.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm impressed with your night shots, they have an almost unreal look about them. I'd be interested to see what the front camera achieves.


Here's a couple just taken with the regular camera


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm liking my S10.


----------

